# blazing



## toboto

Hola, amigos, ¿alguna sugerencia de traducción del término blazing?
A branching pipe set and a refrigrant pipe are to be joined with blazing.
Blazing must be performed under a nitrogen gas fllow. Gracias.
​


----------



## moira

Blazing significa llama, combustión con llama (gas nitrógeno).


----------



## te gato

Hola;

Another word could be weld..'weld' the pipes together using a oxyacetylene torch.. or...'blow torch'..

*blow torch, *lámpara de soldar
sourse..Technical English-spanish dictionary

*weld* [weld] _verbo transitivo_ soldar
Source: Diccionario Espasa Concise © 2000 Espasa Calpe

Just a thought..
te gato


----------



## toboto

I think your are right, Mr. Te gato.
Teniendo en cuenta tu sugerencia y la información que he encontrado, parece que se trata de soldadura con soplete (en España se utiliza el término soldadura autógena). Gracias.


----------



## sibol

Blazing  en español es soldadura fuerte:

Soldadura fuerte es la soldadura a la llama realizada con material de aportación cuyo punto de fusión está entre 700 º C y 800 º C, siempre superior a 450 º C  según norma UNE –EN 1057 .

Pero en el texto que quieres traducir. Blazing = Soldadura.
En español no es necesario que añadas nada más.
La soldadura fuerte, oxiaceitilénica o  autógena tiene un verbo específico en inglés pero en español añadir algo más para traducir blazing denotaría la interferencia de alguien que no domina el argot. Los frigoristas a los que, seguramente, va dirigido el texto que quieres traducir  sobreentenderán de qué tipo de soldadura se está hablando. (De hecho es la única que ellos realizan).
Te digo lo que entiendo  del párrafo en inglés. Y tú traduces como mejor te parezca:

A branching pipe set and a refrigrant pipe are to be joined with blazing.
Blazing must be performed under a nitrogen gas fllow.

Una tubería de enlace y una tubería de refrigeración  se deben unir con soldadura fuerte. La soldadura debe ser realizada bajo un flujo de nitrógeno.

El nitrógeno no es un elemento necesario para la soldadura sino que se hace fluir por el interior de las tuberías para  que desplace el oxigeno del aire y así evitar la oxidación del cobre de las tuberías por el efecto del calor de la soldadura.

P.D.: Si este texto lo tienes que traducir para Argentina donde diga tubería pon caño.


----------



## te gato

Hi,
I did say that it was just an idea... that is how we say it here.To give other options.
MS.  te gato 
(The nick is confusing... I'm female.)


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Toboto,
Esto por si te ayuda...

Del Diccionario Técnico Español>< Inglés de F. Beigbeder:
*(to) blaze* = encender, inflamar; revenir (aceros)

Saludos,
LN


----------



## libertad y justicia

Hola, toboto:
Parece que hay un error en el inglés.  No es b*l*azing sino b*r*azing.

To braze= Soldar en fuerte. Saludos.


diccionario de WordReference:
*braze* *A*_verb_
*1 **braze*

_solder together by using hard solder with a high melting point_


----------



## te gato

Hi All;

Here it is also called Blazing...as in 'Arc welding'...
'blazing torch'...is used in welding..

te gato 
http://www.lrultrasonics.com/press/press01.html


----------



## toboto

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.

Sorry, Te gato. The male cat misleaded me.

Sibol, estoy impresionado de tu dominio del tema. Sigo tus indicaciones.


----------



## te gato

It's OK, no problem.
It misleads everyone...


----------



## coconutgurl83

The eyes set beneath a thick lined brow blazed with serious menace.

What's the meaning of blazed here?


----------



## porchini

En este contexto se refiere a que le estaban echando chispas con los ojos.  O sea que con la pura mirada la estaba amenazando.


----------

